# Watchmen Comic Style Series



## DThriller (May 23, 2013)

For the past year I was inspired by comics so I started a series of acrylic painting in a comic style. These are my first ones where I used Watchmen as a reference. I know they are pretty much derivative works but let me know what you think anyways. Thanks


----------



## stonezephyr (Jan 17, 2013)

I love all of this. Call me inspired. Great book, great paintings.


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

These are great-I'm a little upset that I hadn't seen them until now!

Comic book style is my home. I love black outline. I'm inspired as well!


----------



## DThriller (May 23, 2013)

Might as well show a couple more in this style


----------



## AikaCoonCat (Jun 16, 2013)

I love all of these!! Like its straight out of the comics themselves! Nice job!


----------



## aruna (Jun 15, 2013)

great creativity.....


----------



## ncartco (Jul 3, 2013)

Awesome creativity!I like more first and last one.


----------

